# Facebook ignorierte Hinweis auf Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (26 August 2008)

Über einen Fehler in der Verarbeitung von Widgets soll es bei Facebook möglich sein, angemeldeten Anwendern JavaScript unterzuscheiben und so etwa deren Profile zu manipulieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

